# Butterfly Pictures and ID quiz?



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I dont know why I automatically reach for my camera when I see a butterfly, but I suppose it has something to do with my soft side. On October 20th and just after lunch Andy my friend from Alabama asked if I wanted to see the butterfly house. He said I could take pictures. I know I was still shooting butterflies long after they were ready to leave, but the truth is I could have stayed a lot longer.

I dont know what kind they are, but it might be fun to try and figure it out. Ill supply the pictures.

No. 1









No. 2









No. 3









No. 4









No. 5









No. 6









No.7









No. 8









No. 9









No. 10









Continued on next post.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

No. 11









No. 12









No. 13









No. 14









No. 15









No. 16









No. 17









No. 18









No. 19









If you got this far and noticed the same butterfly more than once give yourself extra points.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great pics, I can't id them but where is the butterfly house?


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

SplitShot
You take great photos. Not sure what kind of bugs they are but a couple look like moths. 
Keep posting your photos.


----------



## thecanoeman (Jun 6, 2007)

Splitshot
Some of these are definitely Moth's. I'm not sure what they are. I would post a site that you can find out but this site won't let me post a URL till I have 15 post's.


----------



## thecanoeman (Jun 6, 2007)

These are some pretty good photo's.
I'm just trying to get my 15 post's in. LOL


----------



## thecanoeman (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay, now that I have my 15 posts in you can go to this site it will tell you everything you need to know.

http://www.butterfliesandmoths.org/


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

#5 and #12 look to be Monarch's. #13 looks to be some kind of Fritilary.

Collected butterflies as a kid. Had lot of open fields and small ponds in the neighborhood.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I don't think any of them are moths, but I don't know that for sure. They had a chart that showed the different kinds of butterflies but I only glanced at it. The other two guys I was with wanted to go fishing while I was taking pictures so I only had limited time. 

I found the name of a few of them and most are from central and south America or southeast Asia.

No monarchs and all the ones I could find are butterflies, not moths.

This was the butterfly house at Callaway Gardens, Georgia located near Pine Mountain about 80 miles south east of Atlanta.

#2 is a tiger longwing
#4 is an emerald longwing
#5 is also a tiger longwing
#7 is a malachite
#8 is a blue morph
#10 is a malaysain blue clipper
#12 is a tiger longwing
#13 is a malaysian lace wing
#14 is a cydino longwing
#15 iis a great mormon
#16 is an emerald longwin
#17 iis a great mormon
#18 is a small blue grecian
#19 is a malaysain blue clipper

That's the best I can do.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

I've got a few pics of butterflies as well. They were all taken in my backyard on my butterfly bush last year.












































Three of them are obviousely the same kind. I'm pretty sure they are all very common types but nice pics nonetheless. There are usually a few other kinds, but they are usuallya little more camera shy.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Bowslayer
You and S.S. take very nice pics.
What is the differance between a moth and a butterfly anyway?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice pictures Bowslayer.

Got this online Overdew.

Although butterflies and moths are very similar, they have many differences. Most butterflies fly during the day, and most moths fly during the night. The best way to identify a butterfly from a moth is to look at its antenna. A butterfly's antenna have knobs at the ends of their feelers, and the ends of the moth's antenna is either feather like or plain. Most butterflies rest with their wings held up above their bodies and most moths rest with their wings spread out flat. Typically butterflies have brightly colored wings and moths have dull colored wings. Most butterflies have slender, hairless bodies, while most moths have a fat abdomen and furry bodies. Butterflies form a chrysalis during the pupa stage of their lives. In moths, the chrysalis is normally contained inside a cocoon. Most moths have tiny hook or bristle hooking the forewings and hind wings together. Butterflies do not have this hook. Moths have existed about 100 million years longer than butterflies. So although butterflies and moths appear very much alike, there are quite a number of differences.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

EdB said:


> Great pics, I can't id them but where is the butterfly house?


This thread came to mind as I was reading through this months issue of Birds and Blooms. I came across a website to locate butterfly houses in your area. Here is a link to a state-by-state search. http://www.butterfly-houses.com/
Totally awesome information and links here about butterflies. Enjoy. :coolgleam


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Ladygill.

Ed the butterfly house in Callaway Gardens located in Pine Mountain, GA. Most of the butterflies are from Central and South America and Southeast Asia


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

You can see alot of those same butterflies at the Detroit Zoo butterfly house. It's pretty neat to see them up close.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

The Detroit Zoo rocks. Went there many times as a child with my family. Celebrated several birthdays there as well. Each spring in Grand Rapids, Michigan there is a butterfly exhibit at the Fredrick Meijer Gardens. (link below). It features tropical butterflies from the Far East and Central America. I have not experienced this exhibit before, but since this thread came about I will be putting it on my calendar. What a great outing after a long cold winter.
http://www.meijergardens.org/calendar/butterflies_are_blooming.php


----------

